# Ozark Miniature locomotive kit



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Been thinking for a while about buying an Ozark Miniatures Climax locomotive kit. Want to ask if anybody has done one and what they thik about it?

Thanks, Doug


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I thought the Class A Climax kit was no longer available.

Andrew


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

According to their webpage, its available now:

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=1145

Scot


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

While it does say in stock at the beginning it also says this at the end; "NOTE this item ships JUNE 1st 2009 This is a pre release special. Order today to get the discount which ends June 1st'

I'm not sure a 2009 announcement is still good, I'd call first.

John


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I didn't check recently but I now recall the ambiguity of the webpage from years back. That's probably what lead me to believe that it was an old un-linked webpage or something. Like the un-linked trainworld close-out ones still on their server from yonks ago. Yeah, best just to contact them. I hope they still have it for you.

In the meantime, take a look here:
http://forums.mylargescale.com/15-model-making/9061-ozark-climax-build-log.html

Andrew


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Andrew. quickly looked through your build posts. So are you satisfied and does it run good and pull some cars?

Doug


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Doug, it's not my build post. 
I was interested in getting the kit but with exchange rates and shipping to my country it worked out to be fairly expensive at the time when it was released.
I sussed out the kit uses Hartland Locomotive Works Interurban Motor Blocks (63.5mm wheelbase). They should pull alright. I have a few sets of AristoCraft Center Cab motor blocks (60mm wheelbase) for projects like this so I will make my own at some stage. The marine engine and truck frames are the only fiddly bits. The rest can be sourced from the scrap box. An option is to make a model with the engine hidden like on the old North East Narrow Gauge Kit. 
The marine engine in the Ozark kit is not like the marine engine in the Climax catalog but perhaps they used various ones on the prototypes. I'm not sure.
I have a few different plans for a Climax Class A if you need them.

Andrew


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I was going to ask what were the drive blocks, and were they supplied with the kit?

I used Aristo Centercab blocks on most all of my Climax bashes, the lack of their availability after Aristo's croaking has severely limited my bashing.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I made my own Class A, I got the Hartland blocks and they work great.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Jerry, which Hartland blocks did you use and do you remember the price? Did you also need to order any mounting brackets? And doesn't hartland have a very limited time in the week to order parts?

Doug


----------



## Jean Gilles Durand (Jan 6, 2009)

Remember

http://forums.mylargescale.com/15-model-making/34890-building-class-climax.html


----------

